# XM to add NEW Channels!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

As we have been reporting here for a few weeks now, XM will be adding some new channels to its lineup!

Coming on August 28 will be a handfull of new channels including a audiobook channel and channels devoted to folk and easy listening music.

On September 3rd, XM's first subscription channel "Playboy Radio" hits the air at a cost of $2.99 a month (I for the life of me can not figure out what Playboy Radio will air)

XM's President Hugh Panero also talked about other items including a XM Boombox!

You can read more about this BY CLICKING HERE

Remember you heard about the new channels first here at SatRadioTalk.COM!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

You can find out more about the new channels by visiting http://lineup.xmradio.com/

Here are a complete list of channels coming to XM!

Nashville! (ch. 11) - The top hits from today's platinum country stars. Trisha Yearwood, Brooks and Dunn, Randy Travis and Alan Jackson.

The Village (ch. 15) - A celebration of folk music. Woody Guthrie, Tom Paxton, Pete Seeger and The Chieftains.

Sunny (ch. 24)- Easy listening instrumental and vocal favorites creating the most soothing sounds of your day. Percy Faith, Roger Williams, Barbra Streisand and Herb Alpert.

The Flow (ch. 61) - The first dedicated Neo Soul channel focuses on artists fusing the best of today's R&B, jazz, funk, hip-hop and soul. Jill Scott, Alicia Keys, Tweet and Macy Gray.

The City (ch. 67) - The hottest hip-hop and R&B hits. Jay-Z, Usher, Ludacris and Missy Elliot.

The System (ch. 82) - A mind-altering electronica mix with trance anthems, big beat, breakbeat and down-tempos. The Chemical Brothers, Paul Oakenfold, The Crystal Method and Fatboy Slim.

Sonic Theater (ch. 163) - Audio books and radio dramas for all tastes.

RadioClassics (ch. 164) - Relive the magic from the Golden Age of Radio. The Shadow, Abbott & Costello, Dragnet and The Lone Ranger.

Playboy Radio (ch. 205) - This adult entertainment premium channel, available for an additional $2.99 per month, will debut on XM on September 3, 2002.

For a limited time, a one-time transaction fee of $4.99 will be waived for current subscribers who wish to add our Playboy Radio premium channel. Only account holders may activate this channel. Please call XM Listener Care at 1-800-852-9696 to order.

In order to make room for this exciting new programming, Open Road will move from ch. 168 to ch. 171 and we will no longer carry Club 82 (ch. 82), 
C-Wave (ch. 105), Highway 15 (ch. 15), Lite (ch. 24), Radio Taj (ch. 104), WSIX (ch. 11) and XM News (ch. 120).

Furthermore, our channel lineup is grouped into different categories (e.g., Rock, Country, News) that appear on your printed channel card and are part of the XM radio channel navigation system. We are re-categorizing the following channels and adding a new category as well. 
On the Rocks (ch. 33) will move from Hits to Jazz & Blues (ch. 76).

Ethel (ch. 34) will move from Hits to Rock (ch. 47).

Fine Tuning (ch. 111) will move from Classical to World (ch. 104).

ABC News & Talk (ch. 164) will move from Variety to News (ch. 124).

The Torch (ch. 31) and The Fish (ch. 32) will be moved into a new "Christian" music category. 
Some subscribers may have the presets on their XM radio set to one or more of the channels affected by these changes. Please note that if you have a preset on your XM radio programmed to a channel that is moving - your preset will still access that channel at its new location.

A new XM channel lineup card will be mailed to current subscribers in late August.


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

I can't wait! Go XM. Geez, I also wonder what Playboy Radio will air? Talk shows, heavy breathing shows? Now I have heard of everything.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I dont know what Playboy will air, but if my imagination is correct, it might make it "hard" to drive. :lol:

No matter what it is I am curious about what is there, I am hoping for some of the great celebrity interviews which they publish in their magazine.

I may pay the $2.99 for it to see what its about, I just hope that they don't charge you a downgrade your service if you want to to get rid of Playboy. I can say if its all Heavy Breathing then Playboy Radio is probably not for me.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

This is great that they are adding new channels. BTW I emailed XM requesting College & Pro football games and they said:

"YES. Aggresively negotiating for the rights now. We have FIVE Sports
channels with many key games..but are actively working at expanding that.

For some reason I really enjoy listening to sports on the radio. I love Nascar and I always seem to find a reason to take off in my car so I can listen to Nascar Radio during races (I do get all of the races on Satellite)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I can see a NFL XM ticket for next years season.

And I say good for XM.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *I can see a NFL XM ticket for next years season.
> 
> And I say good for XM.  *


I'd pay for that!


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Lots 'o groanin' and a moanin'?



> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *On September 3rd, XM's first subscription channel "Playboy Radio" hits the air at a cost of $2.99 a month (I for the life of me can not figure out what Playboy Radio will air) *


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

Kudos to XM for adding new channels.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I notice we are loosing 2 of the FM rebroadcast stations.

Channel 11 WSIX from Nashvile
and Channel 24 LiteFM from New York City,

This is a GOOD thing in my book.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

How "sinful" is this: Watching Directv Sunday Ticket, muting the sound, and listening to the game broadcast on XM Sunday Ticket. 

It just might not get any better than that.


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

It's very interesting to me, to hear that Delphi is manufacturing a unit that will be usable as a "boombox"!

I would love to have an XM boombox


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Im suprised Sony hasnt offered a Boombox with a dock in it for thier PNP unit.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Sure would be a lot cheaper than 1.99-4.99 a minute on the porno phone lines. They could even have people call in live, lol, for free, and ask questions, just like they used to do on an MTV show thats not on now.


----------

